
Ask HN: Examples of Successfully Monetized Open Source Projects - jlos
I&#x27;m researching ways of monetizing open source projects - which projects have a successful model?
======
sebg
[http://sidekiq.org/products/enterprise](http://sidekiq.org/products/enterprise)

~~~
mperham
Thanks for the mention!

------
rhodysurf
gitlab?

